# Having difficulty installing 1987 game: Police Quest



## JDcompy (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi all,

I found and downloaded Police Quest at this link 

Download Police Quest 1 Free | Abandonware | The Abandoned Gamesroom v. III

- I've tried finding downloads from other links as well (have tried 3 now).

I can't get the game to run at all. I saw a link for DosBox 0.74 and downloaded this program, I've tried going through all of the steps both in the program and using their wiki link DOSBoxShortcuts - DOSBoxWiki to help me take easier steps. 

But for some reason, I still can't get it to run.

If there's a way to get the game to run, please may I have a step by step on how to make it work?


Here's some info about my computer:

OS Name Microsoft Windows 7 Professional
Version 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name LADL009
System Manufacturer Dell Inc.
System Model Inspiron N5050
System Type X86-based PC
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2370M CPU @ 2.40GHz, 2400 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date Dell Inc. A04, 3/23/2012
SMBIOS Version 2.6
Windows Directory C:\Windows
System Directory C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device \Device\HarddiskVolume2
Locale United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer Version = "6.1.7601.17514"
Time Zone Pacific Daylight Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 6.00 GB
Total Physical Memory 3.41 GB
Available Physical Memory 1.41 GB
Total Virtual Memory 6.82 GB
Available Virtual Memory 2.78 GB
Page File Space 3.41 GB
Page File C:\pagefile.sys



Thank you so much in advance!


----------

